# Extreme Makeover Northcentral Style



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/190174489990/

I believe you should be able to see the pictures here - scroll down to the post from Monica that is a group of six photos showing the makeover. This little one was pulled yesterday by a Northcentral Maltese Rescue volunteer from a kill shelter in NYC. This brings tears to my eyes, but she is safe and is starting a new life!

This is an example of what your Rescue Raffle donations will support - she will be vet checked and have any health issues addressed, including spay if she isn't already. It sounds like she will need a dental for certain, and probably has other problems we don't yet know about. 

Let me know if you can't see the photos and I'll post them individually.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I saw this and it made me cry! I'm glad there are ppl out there that care


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Bless her little heart....


----------

